# Growing your own cotton



## *Andi

Got the cotton seeds in the ground today, little late but better than not at all. Planted green and white cotton, I give on the brown. As you can tell in the picture their cotton gin was better than mine. lol


----------



## UncleJoe

I'm starting to wonder, is there anything you DON"T do?


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> I'm starting to wonder, is there anything you DON"T do?


:lolsmash:

What can I say ... I like to read and when I read, I say :scratch can I do that... and the experiment is on. 

Oh and thanks for the smile!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I'll ask the dumb question here. What is green and brown cotton? I assumed that all cotton was white. :dunno:


----------



## *Andi

Cotton come in many different colors ...  I would love to find the blue or red ... The brown cotton I grew was a very, very short fiber... the reason I gave it up... but no, cotton can come in many different colors. 

And no question is dumb! 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/revival-colored-cotton-3202/


----------



## Jimmy24

Very cool!!:2thumb:

Now I assume you will need a spinning wheel and then a loom of sorts....

Jimmy


----------



## *Andi

Jimmy24 said:


> Very cool!!:2thumb:
> 
> Now I assume you will need a spinning wheel and then a loom of sorts....
> 
> Jimmy


I have them ...


----------



## Jimmy24

*Andi said:


> I have them ...


SOOOOOOOOO COOL!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## worldengineer

UncleJoe said:


> I'm starting to wonder, is there anything you DON"T do?


Bet you don't grow tobacco yet....

I think that would make a wonderful barter item.


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer said:


> Bet you don't grow tobacco yet....
> 
> I think that would make a wonderful barter item.


I grew tobacco as a cash crop for many a years  As of now I do not have what the gobbermint needs to grow tobacco (with in the law) ...  lol

So ... alright I do not grow tobacco ... And you are right IF I did grow it, that would be a wonderful barter item.


----------



## weedygarden

*Andi said:


> I grew tobacco as a cash crop for many a years  As of now I do not have what the gobbermint needs to grow tobacco (with in the law) ...  lol
> 
> So ... alright I do not grow tobacco ... And you are right IF I did grow it, that would be a wonderful barter item.


Out of curiosity, what does one need to be able to grow it? What are the regulations?


----------



## *Andi

weedygarden said:


> Out of curiosity, what does one need to be able to grow it? What are the regulations?


I can only speak for what I needed in N.C. which I grew my cash crop. In N.C. I had a tobacco allotment (40 acres) ... which said I could grow X amount of tobacco within one year. No more or no less ... lol

Regulations are very different from area to area ... (state ta state) So you must look into the 'laws on tobacco" In that area ... Some folks can grow their own ... others need a permit.

Or you can put a pretty plant (that stinks ... lol) in your garden or flower bed ... and just watch that it grow. :sssh:


----------



## worldengineer

I don't think VA has laws regarding acreage. Grow as much as you like. I would prefer to be under contract though before growing to much. 

The Fed's no longer subsidize it.


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer - (found this in a search) Provided the tobacco isn't sold or traded, the Food and Drug Administration doesn't regulate homegrown tobacco. Most people grow for cigarettes, but some blend their own cigars and chew.

Pam - I grew mangels twice as a feed for the goats, I was told goat and cows both loved them. Guess my goats didn't get that memo ... they wouldn't touch them. :dunno:


----------



## PamsPride

My friend said she bought some dried beet pulp and that her goats did not like it either. I got some seeds and I am hoping that mine do.


----------



## PamsPride

Ok, I was just reading on the cotton seeds and it says that 10 seeds (Brown or green for $6.99) yields 1 pound of cotton. What can you do with just 1 pound of cotton?? It seems like you would need at least 5 pounds or more to really make much?? Can you even make a pair of socks with four 4oz balls of cotton yarn??


----------



## worldengineer

Who listens to the FDA?  

They just don't want to loose any tax money. Keeping it under the table is the way to go.

On the topic of cotton... You could make a wash cloth? I didn't realize cotton was that expensive. Must be because of the color.


----------



## *Andi

PamsPride said:


> Ok, I was just reading on the cotton seeds and it says that 10 seeds (Brown or green for $6.99) yields 1 pound of cotton. What can you do with just 1 pound of cotton?? It seems like you would need at least 5 pounds or more to really make much?? Can you even make a pair of socks with four 4oz balls of cotton yarn??


 ... lol

Pam you havn't seen anything yet ... Cotton is not a Waa Laa plant ... There it is.  Once you plant it you must tend it. (as any other garden plant) and to get that pound of cotton you must check the plant each day for bolts that have opened. Once open they must be dryed and the cotton removed from the bolt to dry some more. After that - One must "gin" the cotton. (get the seed out.) 8 -10 seeds per section and 4 or 5 sections per bolt.

I have found three ways to gin the cotton ... 1) by hand ... :gaah: 2)with wool hand carders ... :gaah: and 3) with a mini gin - a hand crank pasta maker ...

Then you have cotton to spin or to use how ever you want ...

I have a need ... inside of me to do it from start to finish. (I told you guys I was a little on the strange side :lolsmash But to me it's a knowledge thing ...

Which boils down to ... can I do it ...

What can I say ... :wave: - and if you would like some cotton seed send me a pm ... and we will barter. lol


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer said:


> Who listens to the FDA?
> 
> They just don't want to loose any tax money. Keeping it under the table is the way to go.
> 
> On the topic of cotton... You could make a wash cloth? I didn't realize cotton was that expensive. Must be because of the color.


I don't know ... now a days the FDA has raid squads and put you in jail for that little tax thing ...


----------



## PamsPride

Uhhh.... I am thinking that growing cotton is not for me!! LOL! I have very little patience!! I do not even have enough space for all of my garden things now. :gaah: When I get my big farm though I will definitely want to try it!!


----------



## *Andi

Yea, once you look at the work it makes one want to stock up on the sugar'n cream cotton yarn... lol

but even with all the work ... I like to look at it and say ... "I did it." :flower:


----------



## shellyann36

*You know that is very neat. I live in NC currently and I see cotton fields all of the time. I never thought about actually growing it on my own. I think I might give it a try on a yard front scale! We are already looking into tobacco for my SO's personal use so I might as well check out cotton too! Thanks for the inspiration! *


----------



## *Andi

You are welcome, shellyann36. 

I was checking to see if Southern seed exchange would ship to N.C. Looks like they will. :2thumb: And they would make a great yard plant. My grew about 3 ta 4 ft tall and just about as round... So give them a little space. (and let me know how it works out!

Nankeen COTTON 0 g [72201] - $4.80 : Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future


----------



## shellyann36

*Andi said:


> You are welcome, shellyann36.
> 
> I was checking to see if Southern seed exchange would ship to N.C. Looks like they will. :2thumb: And they would make a great yard plant. My grew about 3 ta 4 ft tall and just about as round... So give them a little space. (and let me know how it works out!
> 
> Nankeen COTTON 0 g [72201] - $4.80 : Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future


Thanks I believe I will try it out! I wonder if they also have the coffee seeds and tea seeds? Gotta go check them out now!


----------



## bunkie

great thread andi, and good for you! i too love growing all that supposedly won't grow here!

living up here in the north, we have to start cotton plants early that need the heat. i grew a few cotton seeds the year before last in pots on the porch. they had beautiful yellow flowers with a red center on them. the frost got them before they bolled, is that the word i want?!

i was going to try again this year, i was given some seed, but it's been such a cold, wet spring that it's too late now...just warming, sorta, a bit up here now. very late!

keep the pics coming of your progress.


----------



## *Andi

They do have a beautiful flowers ... and I checked my this morning and they are just starting to form blooms.

I post some pictures when they start to open.

bunkie - Can you start them indoors then move them out before they get to big? Just a thought ...


----------



## *Andi

Cotton starting to flower ...  Pink bloom


----------



## *Andi

Cotton - white bloom


----------



## *Andi

And my first boll ...


----------



## gypsysue

Wow, this is WAY cool! Thanks, andi, I'm learning a lot. Even though I can't plant cotton (or tobacco...or coffee or tea...) up here in our climate, I'm loving reading about you guys doing this stuff! 

Keep it coming!


----------



## *Andi

Thank you!!!

I hope you (and others) like it. :flower:


----------



## Journey

This is really neat *Andi. Thanks for sharing your projects.


----------



## Emerald

Okay I gotta ask--my southern friends always called them "bolls" and I see you call them "bolts" is it just a regional thing? They were from Alabama and my Uncle lived in Arkansas.. Always said bolls... and boll weevils. I saw fields of it growing.. but never got to get close.

I have been told it will grow here in MI(started in greenhouse of course) but the shorter growing season makes the fibers not as long... plus was also told that the green and other colored cottons would do better here. I had some seed from a friend but they never sprouted.


----------



## *Andi

I would say it is a "FAT Finger thing" ... but thanks for bring it up ... 

That should be boll ...


----------



## Emerald

*Andi said:


> I would say it is a "FAT Finger thing" ... but thanks for bring it up ...
> 
> That should be boll ...


 Sorry Andi! I just thought that maybe they had different names for it in different parts of the country.


----------



## *Andi

Emerald said:


> Sorry Andi! I just thought that maybe they had different names for it in different parts of the country.


I'm glad you saw it ... :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

The first of the cotton has started to open ...  It needs to dry a day or two and then remove the seeds.


----------



## Emerald

I may have to talk ya into a trade-some of my heirloom tomato and bean seeds for some cotton to try.. last time I got some from a trade they never sprouted..


----------



## *Andi

Hmmm ... heirloom bean seeds ... that sounds good...


----------



## VUnder

I was informed by a fella I grew up with, that he just came across some original cotton seed. I know where he got it, and it had to have been there since ww2 or so. I would think it would still be good.


----------



## Graebarde

VUnder said:


> I was informed by a fella I grew up with, that he just came across some original cotton seed. I know where he got it, and it had to have been there since ww2 or so. I would think it would still be good.


The only true way to find out is to run a germination test on it, or plant it and see. I have NO idea what the 'life' is of a cotton plant. All plant seed degrades with time, some more than others. Good luck with it. FB


----------



## Momturtle

Andi I sure hope mine is starting to ripen, ours is in south central VA. What color is yours? I had 3 kinds of seeds (Nankeen, Sea-Isle Brown and Eirleens Green and I can't remember which one I planted. The plants are huge though and covered with bolls. Are so heavy though the wind blew them over and I had to prop them up. If they come through for me I should have enough to really spin enough yarn to actually make something this year. It is a pretty plant though, looks like a hibiscus and the bees and butterflies love it. Maybe we can switch off seeds so everybody has some of each color.


----------



## becky3086

I have wanted to try growing cotton but have not had the chance to yet.


----------



## *Andi

Momturtle said:


> Andi I sure hope mine is starting to ripen, ours is in south central VA. What color is yours? I had 3 kinds of seeds (Nankeen, Sea-Isle Brown and Eirleens Green and I can't remember which one I planted. The plants are huge though and covered with bolls. Are so heavy though the wind blew them over and I had to prop them up. If they come through for me I should have enough to really spin enough yarn to actually make something this year. It is a pretty plant though, looks like a hibiscus and the bees and butterflies love it. Maybe we can switch off seeds so everybody has some of each color.


I planted green and white, I gave up on the brown, it was just to short to do anything with.

How do you deal with the seeds? I've been using a pasta maker but it is so slow. :gaah: So I need to look for something different or get my son to make me a small cotton gin. lol

becky3086, you should give it a try ... :2thumb:


----------



## Jason

This looks like a good place to start some research on building a small gin...sounds like a fun winter project.

Directions on how to build a cotton gin? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Momturtle

Actually had a couple of bolls that are opened. It is a light brown and pretty long staple for colored cotton - around 15 mm. From the texture and length of the fiber (way longer than the Nankeen I grew one year) I guess it is the sea-isle. The seeds just pop right out which is another clue it is not the Nankeen -- I'm used to the fuzzy hard to clean ones and these are just shiny bright black seeds. Very strange.


----------



## VUnder

To give respect to our ancestors. In the old days, a good picker could pick 350# of cotton a day. That is a lot of cotton and takes a long time to get it. My dad picked some when he was a kid. He was poor and was out there picking right along with the black folks. He remembered one black woman that came in and had her sack weighed. It was 73 pounds. She said " that's all it weighs? Just let it hang there a while." He knew that she meant that it gets heavier the longer you tote it. He said they all got a laugh out of that. My neighbors grandmother, back in the depression, walked to Bussey, caught a train to Shreveport, and stayed in the river bottoms picking cotton all summer. Folks did what they had to do to survive.


----------

